# What kind of packages do Threadless.com use?



## Icemanku (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know if any of you have ordered from Threadless or REI for that matter but they use a package that I can't find anywhere.

Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Got a pic?

Can you describe it?


----------



## Icemanku (Feb 13, 2008)

It's an gray or white plastic, not tyvek, envelop that lets you put a lot or a little in it. You have a hard time getting it open and it seem like durable plastic.


----------



## Icemanku (Feb 13, 2008)

I think this is it:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t39831.html#post234205


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Icemanku said:


> It's an gray or white plastic, not tyvek, envelop that lets you put a lot or a little in it. You have a hard time getting it open and it seem like durable plastic.


Oh!

Yep. That's the stuff I think Rodney shipped the forum t-shirts in.

Maybe he'll see this and respond. I think there's a thread about it somewhere, just can't remember where.

If you get no response, maybe send him a pm. I'm pretty sure that's the kind of bag my forum t-shirt came in.

Your link shows no pic. It's a link to this thread.


----------



## Q. (Nov 30, 2007)

Poly Mailers?


----------



## lenny118 (Oct 11, 2007)

Boxes, Shipping Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Cardboard Boxes - ULINE


----------



## Icemanku (Feb 13, 2008)

I want to say they're these


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, Mike, I think that's what they were.

I'll try to find the thread that he talks about what he used for mailing the tshirtforums shirts.


----------

